# La Marzocco?



## beatule (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi,

has anyone got any experience with La Marzocco coffee machines? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

thanks,

Beatrisa


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

No experience using one, but I know that some baristi dream of owning one some day.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I've used a PID'd Linea for a few hours and absolutely loved it.

As Mike said, they're very sought-after and also quite commonplace in coffee shops in London. LM are doing a lot of amazing things (google La Marzocco Strada EP!) and have a huge profile. Lots of info on them online but you wouldn't go far wrong with one of their machines if it's in your budget


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

If I owned a coffee shop I would probably be most tempted by a synesso (veeeeeery expensive though). Its meant to be near impossible to destabilise the group temp, and I love the big lever for starting the steam wand up.

Actually, not sure why but a steam 'switch' like you get on the la spaziale mini Vivaldi II or a nuova simonelli musica (or more on topic, a LM GS3!) appeals a lot more than a steam knob. Anyone else agree?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Beatrisa and welcome to Coffee Forums UK

What information were you after?

I have had experience on La Marzocco's for over 10 years now, having used everything from little 1 groups to 4 groups, GS3's, Strada's and Lineas too

In general they are real workhorses and perform well in high volume environments.

Are you thinking about putting one into a cafe?


----------



## BLrdFX (Nov 6, 2012)

Glenn said:


> I have had experience on La Marzocco's for over 10 years now, having used everything from little 1 groups to 4 groups, GS3's, Strada's and Lineas too
> 
> In general they are real workhorses and perform well in high volume environments.


I realize this Thread is a year old but you might be the person to ask. What would you think about using a GS/3 MP in a home, low usage, environment?

Thanks!

Stephen


----------

